# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  registrazione fatture intracomunitarie

## vale

salve a tutti, volevo cortesemente delle informazioni per registrare in contabilità ordinaria le fatture di acquisto intracomunitarie, fin ora non mi è mai capitato, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare?????grazie

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Supposto che lei debba registrare un'acquisto intracomunitario di beni per 15.000 Euro per beni provenienti dalla Francia e considerato che occorre fare una doppia registrazione IVA, di cui una sul registro delle vendite e l'altra sul registro degli acquisti, per cui lo stesso documento recher&#224; due numeri di protocollo: il primo del registro acquisti e il secondo del registro vendite. Le registrazioni a P.D. saranno le seguenti: 
Registro acquisti: 
D Acquisti di merci intracomunitarie 15.000
D IVA ns/credito                            3.000
A Fornitore La Brasserie Ancient      18.000 
Registro vendite: 
D Cliente Transitorio CEE                18.000
A IVA ns/debito                              3.000
A Cliente Transitorio CEE                 15.000 
Poich&#232; il debito verso il fornitore francese non include l'IVA in quanto la stessa va applicata dall'acquirente italiano per inversione contabile, occorrer&#224; stornare  il debito fittizio di 3.000 Euro, per ricondurre il debito reale verso il fornitore francese a 15.000 Euro. All'uopo si procede al girosaldo del conto Cliente transitorio CEE con il debito verso il fornitore francese per la parte di debito fittizia con la scrittura: 
D Fornitore La Brasserie Ancient 3.000
A Cliente Transitorio CEE           3.000   
A questo punto tutto quadra.

----------


## vale

Grazie Mille......

----------


## xd1976

rispolvere questo vecchio post per chiedervi se avete degli articoli utili sull'argomento da segnalarmi 
grazie

----------

